# Rate the top Orlando/LBV Area Timeshare Properties



## artmanr (Feb 14, 2006)

We had such a great time last week at Vistana, we're trying to plan our 2007 trip.  We're shut out at OLCC (went in 4/05) and Vistana.  Where else can you suggest?  We travel with two boys, ages 5 & 6.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 15, 2006)

artmanr said:
			
		

> We had such a great time last week at Vistana, we're trying to plan our 2007 trip.  We're shut out at OLCC (went in 4/05) and Vistana.  Where else can you suggest?  We travel with two boys, ages 5 & 6.


You might try Summerbay as several people have rated it highly.  Fairfield's Bonnet Creek might also be a good choice.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 15, 2006)

Are you a member of II or just RCI?


----------



## Vodo (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds like you like "mega" resorts, and you've pretty much done the two of those available - at least on the RCI side of things.  Houses of Summer Bay would be a fun choice for you - even though it's not a huge resort.  Its 3BR/3BA house units with private pool and garage are a nice change of pace, and Summer Bay has spectacular customer service - something I find frequently lacking at the two resorts you mention.

We also enjoy the 3- and 4-bedroom lockoff units at Summer Bay Resort (Summer Bay is a single property divided into three separate resort designations - Summer Bay Resort, Houses of Summer Bay, and Villas of Summer Bay).

Cindy


----------



## artmanr (Feb 15, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Are you a member of II or just RCI?



Just RCI...

AR


----------



## Detailor (Feb 15, 2006)

artmanr said:
			
		

> Just RCI...
> 
> AR



The Hilton Grand Vacation Club timeshares are very nice.
Cypress Pointe is a nice resort, too.

Dick Taylor


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 15, 2006)

*What Happened To The TUG Orlando Top 10 List?*

The TUG reviews section, before it was overhauled, had an _Orlando Top 10 Timeshare Resorts_ list somewhere in the Orlando resort reviews pages. 

I don't know if that list is still on TUG anywhere, now that the reviews pages have been modernized. 

Anyhow, as I recall, the top spots on the _Top 10_ list were Disney resorts.  Then came the Marriotts.  

Right about No. 6 on the list was HGVC Sea World. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 15, 2006)

II is marriott and DVC - he only has RCI

my choices - Hilton Grand Vacation CLub (both of them), Cypress Pointe (both of them), Sheraton Vistana Villages, Celebration World Resort (now this place accepts pets - if this bothers you don't stay here), Summer Bay resort (you might get a house here), Fairfield Orlando at Bonnet Creek, Oasis Lakes at the Fountain (inside/outside pool), Silver Lake use to be on the list - but it has receive complaints recently....although it is still a wonderful location...., Vacation Village at Parkway....

enough for you.


----------



## artmanr (Feb 15, 2006)

We're looking at Summer Bay (Summer Bay Resort 8/6 Sunday Check In on hold right now with RCI) and the possibility of using a friend's points for Bonnet Creek (fairfield points).  We need to know how many FF points it would take and if it's available.

AR


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fairfield's Bonnet Creek is an RCI resort so in theory you may be able to find an exchange.  I've don't search that often but it has been over a year since Bonnet Creek has came up in a search for me.  The only time that I came across Bonnet Creek in a search was when it first opened.  You might wish to look up Bonnet Creek's points here, http://www.geocities.com/jjking42/.


----------

